# Pfad --> Virtuelle Machine unter MacBook



## fiber (8. Nov 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

man kann ja bei Windows den Pfad von Virtuelle Machine unter erweiterte Systemeinstellungen bei path setzten. wie kann ich das bei MacBook machen? 
Ich will das machen, weil ich meine java Implementierung über Terminal compilieren und ausgeben möchte. 

Der Ort für die Virtuelle Machine ist ja im Finder/Dokumente, den Pfad habe ich kopiert, nur ich weiss jetzt nicht wo ich den Pfad setzten soll.

Habe mal erfahren, bei Mac braucht man den Pfad nicht zu setzten.


----------



## Thallius (8. Nov 2014)

Richtig

Wenn du Java auf dem Mac richtig installiert hast, dann kannst du Java vo nüberall im Terminal aus aufrufen.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## fiber (8. Nov 2014)

Alles gut. Hat schon geklappt. 

Danke!


----------

